# Stanley 45 turned into kerfing saw



## glideking (Oct 21, 2017)

Don't feel bad for the old 45. It was orphaned from it's cutters and some vital parts were pilfered long ago as so many are. It has a new life as a special tool. I drilled the heads off the rivets and drove them out the skate side. Tapped the body holes with 8-32 threads. Cut the skates down to bars that sandwich the new Blackburn saw blade. I now have an adjustable fence and a great depth gauge. I can put any length rods in for long reach. This saw is perfect for large tenons, housed joints and kerfing around stock for frame saw work. The extra large gullets are essential for allowing sawdust a place to go.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice. Must. Do. This.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Sweet. Nice idea!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Those gullets do indeed look helpful. How fast can you cut the kerf? Was that blade salvaged from something else or did you cut the teeth?

I've been experimenting with a very narrow plow plane blade and it seems to be working really well along the grain at least. One benefit is it avoids the sawdust clogging the gullets completely.


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

I have several main body pieces that were bought as orphans. Looks very tempting.

Great Idea!


----------

